# Red Bull on the fly



## Barristerfly

Caught on a 10 wt at Ft. Pickens and released to fight another day.


----------



## Mad Hooker

Barristerfly said:


> Caught on a 10 wt at Ft. Pickens and released to fight another day.


Nice... did you site cast to him? That water looks so clear right there


----------



## CaptHarry

Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine

Barristerfly said:


> Caught on a 10 wt at Ft. Pickens and released to fight another day.


I'm thinking of heading down to Pensacola in a few weeks. How's the overall fly fishing. Specks and Reds, are they still on the lights at night?


----------



## Barristerfly

Redfish on fly


----------



## Barristerfly

*First Pompano on Fly*

Caught three on Sunday.


----------



## captainblack

Barristerfly said:


> Caught three on Sunday.


May I ask what kind of fly you were throwing? I've never flyfished for pompano but thought about giving it a try since I've started tying some flies and small jigs. Are you sight casting or casting into a current, I am completely clueless on pomps on the fly, got plenty of reds, trout, ladies and a few spanish, really wanna add pompano to my list.


----------



## Barristerfly

Here is the homebrew fly I used based on the clouser pattern. I caught all three b/t the first and second sandbars. Used an intermediate sinking line. The fly needs to sink so if you have a floating line it may not work. I was site casting to a spot but not necessarily a fish.


----------



## gatoryak

Killer Catch - I'm dying to catch some pomps on the fly - any tips for a newbie?


----------



## Charlie2

*Reds on the Fly*

Good looking fly(and catch).

I like to use a Clouser type fly, but lean towards yellow/red/orange color for redfish.

I also use the same fly(but shorter) in pink/white for Pompano.

Have a nice day. C2


----------



## Yut fisher

*Nice fish*

Hey man I saw you on Sunday fishing in the surf. I was on a boat chasing Jacks all day up and down Pickens.

Glad to see some Pomps on fly. They should be showing up in huge numbers within the next week or two.


----------



## captainblack

ive had my share of redfish on the fly, im gonna hijack this thread a little and say its now about how to catch pompano on the fly lol

i know with reds gold, red, black and something flashy works great, and everytime i find a school in a feeding frenzy its as easy as throwing ANYTHING into the middle of the chaos. but pompano are something ive only taken on spinning gear.

ive got a couple of 2 gram clouser looking jigs ive tied with white, orange and bright pink and used on spinning gear, think that would work on like an 8wt with floating line? i mean i know i can cast a 2gram jig on my 8wt no problem any day but both my setups have floating line, if i put like a 6 or 7ft fluro leader and used one of those jigs what are my chances?


----------



## Barristerfly

*Today's Catch*

Got lucky.


----------



## gatoryak

Dang - nice catch - I had planned to go this morning but couldn't make it - that looks like some sort of spey rod? - some members of the Mobile club throw a spey rod in the surf - do you like yours - details? - thanks


----------



## Barristerfly

Its a 10 wt. Haven't got into the speys yet.


----------



## Barristerfly

*Sand Fleaesque*

This is the fly I used today, post use.


----------

